# Ecu



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Where is the ecu situated in my 91 STANZA std ?. Is it difficult to
get at ?. thanks.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Look at the black plastic panel that would be right to the right of your right foot. Remove that and youll see your ECU.


----------



## vondukenf (Oct 28, 2006)

*ECU*



phin said:


> Where is the ecu situated in my 91 STANZA std ?. Is it difficult to
> get at ?. thanks.


On my 5 speed manual trans, the ECU was on the floor under the radio. There is an easy access panel at the front passenger left foot well. Should be something similar on the driver side right foot well. I did not take mine out, only looked at the codes.


----------

